# General > Business >  Urgent action is needed if the condition of Scotland&#39;s roads is to improve

## NewsBot

The Caithness Business Index has posted the following article:

*Urgent action is needed if the condition of Scotland&#39;s roads is to improve*


A new report published today says proper maintenance of the roads network is vital for economic prosperity and for people to get around safely.   However, roads authorities, locally and nationally, urgently need to be more innovative, develop robust ways to compare relative efficiency, and engage better with road users.   [Read Full Article]

----------

